# Day 21 Progesterone test query



## Clairec1983 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi all, I was wonderning if anyone could help with a query I have following a day 21 Progesterone test. My cycle is currently anywhere between 35 days and 40 days, which my doctor is aware of, and I had a day 21 test done on 12/09/12 (although for me this was effectively day 23 going on a 35 day cycle). I have the results and have a level of 2.6 and was told that because of this ovulation would not occur  

2 days after having this blood test I got a positive result on an LH OPK, (the first time I had used one). I am confused how one test could say I wouldn't ovulate and the other was saying I would within 24-36 hours. Could it just be that the day 21 test was done at the wrong time due to my cycle length?  
My doctor couldn't really answer my question when I put this to him?

Me and my DH have been TTC for over a year now and this was the first step to finding out why we were having problems. I have not received an awful lot of information and I am now being referred to a specialist but have a 6 week wait for that. I want to go in as prepared as I can so any advice anyone can offer would be appreciated.

Is there anything I can do/take to increase my progesterone level between now and my referral??


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Claire

I'm not sure on the test days but if your been referred to a specialist they should re-test you when I first got my referral I was re-tested for everything the GP had done. Also the GP had done some of mine tests on the wrong day too so if you explain your worries they should do another test.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Claire,

Your Dr is not very helpful.

If you had the progesterone test done on day 21, but didn't get your LH surge until 2 days later then the reading would be low and incorrect.  The test needs to be done about 7 days after ovulation and it is quite shocking that your Dr doesn't seem to understand this!

There are women on here who have long periods and they have got around this, by getting there progesterone checked 7 to 10 days after they have had their LH ovulation surge.

I would go back to your Dr or wait to see the specialist, at least they will know what they are doing.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Clairec1983 (Sep 19, 2012)

NataileP

Thank you for confirming that the specialist will re-test me. I think he might be the better one to explain my concerns too. Hopefully I will have some more definitive answers soon.


----------



## Clairec1983 (Sep 19, 2012)

staceysm

My Dr has been less than helpful with the whole process. He knew exactly how long my cycle was and that I was using an OPK and still said it would be fine to have all the tests done at once. Trying to get some answers as to what the test results mean has also been difficult! 

I think I will wait to see the specialist as I am hoping that he will be more helpful and actually test for things at the right time. I find it frustrating that the Dr really is overly bothered about something that is so important to me.   I just hope that the next person I see will be a bit more understanding.


----------

